# P-51 Mustang vs. SR-71A Blackbird Comparison



## HK_sends

P-51 Mustang vs. SR-71A Blackbird Comparison Part One and Two (and a Bonus!)

 After a battery of testing, I have come to the conclusion that this comparison needs to be in two parts. The first is using high gain settings with the AKG K702 headphone (with a Stephan Audio Arts replacement cable and 250+ hours burn-in). Part two will be with Denon AH-D2000 cans at medium gain settings.

 OK, the contenders: In this corner, the RSA SR-71A Blackbird with over 200 hours of burn-in and using i-power 500 mAH Li-Ion batteries. In the other corner, the RSA P-51 Mustang with over 100 hours of burn-in and the internal battery.

 This is to be an apples to apples comparison using the same music, sound source and cable. The sound sources are the Cowon O2 and Archos 7 IMT. I used a Cable Pro Panorama interconnect. And of course the K702 cans which, while not considered high impedance at 62 ohms, still requires a lot of power to drive. The cans are full range but don't really push bass frequencies without encouragement. However to be fair, I set the EQ on both players at +3dB above zero on all freq bands (while maintaining a flat level), so as not to unduly influence the sound.

 I used the following tracks played on the Cowon O2, alternating back and forth between the amps:

 AC/DC "Thunderstruck" (m4a)
 Blue Oyster Cult "Godzilla" (m4a)
 Dire Straits "Sultans of Swing" (m4a)
 Donna Summer "I Feel Love" (m4a)
 Eagles "Hotel California" (m4a)
 Howard Shore/Emiliana Torrini "Gollum's Song" (FLAC)
 Howard Shore/Annie Lennox "Into the West" (FLAC)
 Howard Shore "Shelob's Lair" (FLAC)
 The Moody Blues "The Day Begins" (FLAC)

 For video, I played the first ten minutes of the following on the Archos 7:

 Cowboy Bebop the Movie
 Serenity
 Cars
 Ironman

 In setting a comfortable listening level, I found the Mustang and the Blackbird sounded the same with the Mustang volume at 12 o'clock and the Blackbird set at 2 o'clock. I don't know if that means the Mustang puts out more power or if the Blackbird's volume is more conservative. Maybe, it is just the unique characteristics of the amps.

 Lastly, I am by no means a professional reviewer. I will report the impressions the amps give me, but your experience or ability to characterize the sounds may vary. I simply want to offer my opinions and hope they brook some discussion. If you want me to clarify or restate my observation, let me know and I will try my best.

*Observations with AKG K702 cans, amps at high gain:*

 AC/DC - "Thunderstruck":
 Mustang - Mids and Highs are prominent. Bass is tight but rather subdued.
 Blackbird - Wider soundstage but sounds a little distant. A warmer sound with a little more bass presence. Mids and highs are a bit subdued, but provide a more well rounded sound.

 Blue Oyster Cult - "Godzilla": 
 Mustang - Gravitates toward high end with a slight bass presence. Sounds a bit "tinny"
 Blackbird - Punched me in the ear with the first notes. Much warmer overall with less emphasis on high end.

 Dire Straits "Sultans of Swing":
 Mustang - Very analytical with a good level of bass and treble. Mids especially stand out. Bass isn't pounding, but a slightly better presence than previous tracks.
 Blackbird - Warmer sound; not so analytical. Doesn't sound that different than the Mustang but it does make you feel a little more "into" the music.

 Donna Summer "I Feel Love":
 Mustang - Analytical with a hint of bass. Seemed like the low end was on the extreme edges of the soundstage (possibly due to my encoding).
 Blackbird - Smaller soundstage, but the sound is more evenly spread out; possibly contributing to the warmth of the sound.

 Eagles "Hotel California":
 Mustang - The intro was outstanding; very detailed. I could easily make out every pluck of the strings. While the bass sometimes rises to the occasion, it is subdued for the most part. 
 Blackbird - Intro sounded muddier, more subdued. Overall the sound was well rounded with a good (but not overwhelming) bass presence.

 Howard Shore/Emiliana Torrini "Gollum's Song":
 Mustang - A beautiful, full-range sound with a good bass presence and very prominent mids. The violins accompanying Emiliana were very notable along with her haunting voice.
 Blackbird - Rather muddy in all ranges. The high end sounded "veiled".

 Howard Shore/Annie Lennox "Into the West":
 Mustang - Very nice, well-rounded sound. Has more low-end presence with less emphasis on the high-end.
 Blackbird - Warm but muddy low end with very little detail overall. The lower mid-range seemed overemphasized, almost overwhelming the rest of the music.

 Howard Shore "Shelob's Lair":
 Mustang - Surprisingly not as shrill or detailed in the high-end as I anticipated. While the bass was good and tight, the overall sound didn't really "wow" me.
 Blackbird - Warmer and more subdued than the P-51 but with an overall better sound. The highs still seem "veiled". If I want to feel the "dread" of the passage, this amp conveys it better.

 The Moody Blues "The Day Begins":
 Mustang - Very detailed with a sweet spot in the upper mid range and the highs. The low notes are there but not prominent.
 Blackbird - Warm with the sweet spot in the lower mid range. The high end isn't veiled either. the amp seems more suited for this piece of music. Excellent soundstage.

 Cowboy Bebop the Movie (English dub):
 Mustang - Very detailed; I could even hear the background music in the store. Spikes voice has good presence. The bass is there but not subwoofer quality (not punchy).
 Blackbird - The soundstage wasn't very big. Nothing was really emphasized or stood out. Actually rather..."eh".

 Serenity:
 Mustang - Detailed with tight, but not punchy, bass.
 Blackbird - Stronger bass with less detail in the highs. The warmth contributes to the movie, making it more enjoyable.

 Cars:
 Mustang - Where's the bass? Detailed mids and highs.
 Blackbird - Warm, well rounded sound. Pleasant to listen to.

 Ironman:
 Mustang - Bass lacks punch.
 Blackbird - More prominent bass with surprising detail in the high-end (especially gunfire).

*Summary:

 I have to agree with other reviewers that these amps have different sounds. You must realize that I usually adjust the EQ or DSP settings on my players to suit the sound. I rarely keep my EQ flat, emphasizing the treble and bass to push the sound to the headphones. Since the K702 isn't known for being bass-heavy, I tend to compensate a bit. But I really can't chose one amp above the other; so I'll keep both 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I will just have the right niche for each of them.

 Apples to apples - I think if you want to listen to the music itself, go with the Mustang. If you want the music to carry you away, the warmth of the Blackbird stands out. Kind of a letter-of-the-law vs. the spirit-of-the-law difference. For movies, I find the Mustang tends to edge out the Blackbird, with Irondude(man) being the exception.*

 These results are for one set of cans. As I have found, the so-called "missing bass" of the Mustang is there, you just have the right cans to appreciate it.

 Next installment...
 A comparison using the Denon AH-D2000 headphones.

*Part Two*

 ...and here...we...GO!

 Same test as before but this time the amps are set to mid gain and I am using the Denon AH-D2000 with 50+ hours of burn-in.

 I used the same tracks on the Cowon O2, alternating back and forth between the amps:

 AC/DC "Thunderstruck" (m4a)
 Blue Oyster Cult "Godzilla" (m4a)
 Dire Straits "Sultans of Swing" (m4a)
 Donna Summer "I Feel Love" (m4a)
 Eagles "Hotel California" (m4a)
 Howard Shore/Emiliana Torrini "Gollum's Song" (FLAC)
 Howard Shore/Annie Lennox "Into the West" (FLAC)
 Howard Shore "Shelob's Lair" (FLAC)
 The Moody Blues "The Day Begins" (FLAC)

 For video, I played the first ten minutes of the following on the Archos 7:

 Cowboy Bebop the Movie
 Serenity
 Cars
 Ironman

 In setting a comfortable listening level, this time I found the Mustang and the Blackbird sounded the same with the Mustang volume at 11 o'clock and the Blackbird set at 1 o'clock. I did discover that I needed to adjust the Blackbird's volume in one case (as noted).

 Same caveats as before... If you're willing to read, I'm willing to write.

*Observations with the Denon AH-D2000 cans, amps at medium gain:*

 AC/DC - "Thunderstruck":
 Mustang - Holy crap, Maynard! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I found the bass! Very prominent and punchy. Strong, but doesn't overwhelm the music. Wide soundstage.
 Blackbird - I can feel the bass! Not as punchy, but what presence! Nice detail in guitar intro.

 Blue Oyster Cult - "Godzilla":
 Mustang - Wide soundstage. Overall good sound with solid, tight bass. Highs and mids are not so prominent.
 Blackbird - Wider soundstage than Mustang. Not as detailed. Warm with equal emphasis on all frequencies.

 Dire Straits "Sultans of Swing":
 Mustang - Punchy bass tended to overwhelm the rest of the sound. Still has good mids and highs, but not prominent.
 Blackbird - Very warm Solid bass with less emphasis on mids and highs. Had to lower volume to 11 o'clock to equal Mustang volume level.

 Donna Summer "I Feel Love":
 Mustang - Muddy bass. Not really detailed, with no outstanding qualities.
 Blackbird - Heavy, muddy bass. Mids stand out and highs are too strong (fatiguing).

 Eagles "Hotel California":
 Mustang - Detail in intro is still present, now accompanied by strong, tight bass. Well rounded sound.
 Blackbird - Bass is a little overwhelming and muddy. Mids and highs sound good.

 Howard Shore/Emiliana Torrini "Gollum's Song":
 Mustang - Strong bass presence but doesn't overwhelm mid or high end.
 Blackbird - Well rounded sound with more emphasis on mids/highs. Bass is there but not as prominent as Mustang.

 Howard Shore/Annie Lennox "Into the West":
 Mustang - Analytical and detailed. Good mids/highs, with some, but not prominent, bass.
 Blackbird - Warmth works in amp's favor. Strong bass and good mids. The highs are not emphasized, but there is no veil over them either.

 Howard Shore "Shelob's Lair":
 Mustang - Strong bass and mid-range presence. Sound tends to muddy up in the complex portions of the passage.
 Blackbird - Stronger bass than Mustang, yet more detailed sound. Doesn't muddy up like Mustang.

 The Moody Blues "The Day Begins":
 Mustang - Well rounded sound. Detailed, but doesn't over emphasize anything.
 Blackbird - Wide soundstage. Warm, with slight emphasis in mid/high end.

 Cowboy Bebop the Movie (English dub):
 Mustang - Wide soundstage. Detailed, but with good bass presence.
 Blackbird - Soundstage not so wide. Bass is a touch muddier, but overall sound not that different than Mustang

 Serenity:
 Mustang - Nice detail with good, punchy bass. Good sound overall.
 Blackbird - Not as detailed and low end is muddy.

 Cars:
 Mustang - Good bass presence. Well rounded sound.
 Blackbird - Bass not prominent. Sound is OK with nothing overemphasized.

 Ironman:
 Mustang - Nice sound. Good detail in mid and upper range. Tight, punchy bass.
 Blackbird - Good detail. Practically indistinguishable from Mustang.

*Summary:

 Apples to apples - This is a different can o' worms. The truth is both amps sound good. I believe the difference is which end of the mid range the amps emphasize. From my observations, the Mustang emphasizes the upper-mid range giving it a more detailed quality and the Blackbird emphasizes the lower-mid range, contributing to it's warmth. Since the Denons are closed-backed the bass is easier to drive and the Mustang can focus on the higher end. The Blackbird pushes the lower end, making the sound muddier.

 I personally believe the Mustang has better synergy with the Denon cans. The Blackbird doesn't suit them so much.* 

 So what cans does the Blackbird suit? Stay tuned...

*Bonus Round*

 WHAT...There's more!?!
 In the responses to part one of the comparison, someone mentioned that the sweet spot gain setting on the Blackbird is medium. I also wondered if the Mustang has the same characteristic. So I decided to conduct an abbreviated test and see if both amps could reasonably power my AKG K702 cans at medium gain. I then started to wonder about the results from part two. I noticed the Mustang tended to have better synergy with the Denon cans. But what about the Blackbird? With the closed-back Denon cans, the sound was muddier than the Mustang. I just happened to have a pair of Grado 325i cans with the GS1000 big donuts on them (much more comfortable to me). How would the Blackbird and Mustang sound with the Grados; open-backed and known for brightness? Another abbreviated test was in order!

 This time, I only used four music tracks from the Cowon O2, alternating back and forth between the amps:

 Dire Straits "Sultans of Swing" (m4a)
 Eagles "Hotel California" (m4a)
 Howard Shore/Annie Lennox "Into the West" (FLAC)
 The Moody Blues "The Day Begins" (FLAC)

 I would not be testing the video due to time constraints

 In setting a comfortable listening level, this time I found the Mustang and the Blackbird sounded the same with the Mustang volume at 1 o'clock and the Blackbird set at 1 o'clock. However, I did have to make some volume adjustments (as noted).

 Same caveats...you know the drill.

*Observations with the AKG K702 cans, amps at medium gain:*

 Dire Straits "Sultans of Swing":
 Mustang - Detailed, with prominent mids. No real bass presence.
 Blackbird - Warmer with some bass present. Good detail, with wider soundstage.

 Eagles "Hotel California":
 Mustang - Detailed. Some bass present, but with fatiguing mids and highs.
 Blackbird - Warm with slightly subdued mids and highs. Not fatiguing.

 Howard Shore/Annie Lennox "Into the West":
 Mustang - Good emphasis on mids and highs with only a slight bass presence. Had to adjust volume to 3 o'clock to reach adequate listening level.
 Blackbird - Warmth contributes to well rounded sound. Had to adjust volume to 2 o'clock to reach adequate listening level, but sound would muddy if turned up louder.

 The Moody Blues "The Day Begins":
 Mustang - Nice, wide soundstage. Light on bass and not really detailed. However, turning volume up past 2 o'clock brought out more detail.
 Blackbird - Kind of "eh" until I turned up the volume. Mids and highs improved, but not bass (and the volume was beyond my comfortable listening level). 

 Summary:

*Apples to apples - I think this requires further study. As I mentioned in part one, I don't usually keep my EQ flat when I play music. I'm not sure the K702s are suited for mid gain, but I need more time to tell for certain.*


 ...maybe other cans are, which leads me into...


*Observations with the Grado 325i cans, amps at medium gain:*

 NOTE - Mustang and the Blackbird sounded the same with the Mustang volume at 11 o'clock and the Blackbird set at 12 o'clock. 

 Dire Straits "Sultans of Swing":
 Mustang - Very detailed with good bass presence. Not punchy (that good open-backed sound)
 Blackbird - Warm with emphasis on the lower-mid range.

 Eagles "Hotel California":
 Mustang - Not very detailed, but good bass presence. Slight emphasis on upper mids.
 Blackbird - More detailed than Mustang. Well rounded sound.

 Howard Shore/Annie Lennox "Into the West":
 Mustang - Beautiful full range sound with no exaggeration.
 Blackbird - Warm. Bass isn't muddy. Slight emphasis on lower-mid range. Still, overall nice sound.

 The Moody Blues "The Day Begins":
 Mustang - Nice, wide soundstage. Detailed. Bass is present but not overly strong.
 Blackbird - Wide soundstage with a warm, full-bodied sound.

*Summary:

 Apples to apples - I think my Blackbird has found its niche. The Grados really sound good with this amp. The Mustang highlights the Grado's bright sound too much.*

*Final Thoughts:*

 Thanks for your patience in this. I want to thank everybody whose comment I received (and read), leading me to try out my first real comparison.
 I think both of these amps are just fine, but they cater to different configurations. I think the big job is to find the Source, Cans, Cables (if you are into that sort of thing), and Music that each amp can can use to show its qualities.
 I am sure the fun's not over. With further burn-in and experimentation, I think the quest for better sound is just beginning. Remember; these are my observations, your mileage may vary.

 Lastly, I do apologize for not having IEMs. Someone else will have to fill that gap.

 Good Luck to all. 

 Cheers,
 -HK sends


----------



## Headphile808

Good to see that you're feeling better. Nice review HK sends. Very impressed, although not too surprised how well the little Mustang did vs. the Blackbird. Little guy can hold his own, nice. Can't wait for Part Two of your review. Keep up the good work.
 Aloha
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Headphile808


----------



## HK_sends

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Headphile808* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Very impressed, although not too surprised how well the little Mustang did vs. the Blackbird. Little guy can hold his own, nice._

 

Well you know what they say about package sizes and magic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -HK sends


----------



## Greeni

Thanks for the informative comparison. I have the Mustang and recently came across a new SR-71A stocked by a dealer in my area, tempted. Your review may saved me the hazzle. One question though, SQ aside do you find the SR-71A to have appreciably better drive and control over the little Mustang ?


----------



## HK_sends

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Greeni* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_One question though, SQ aside do you find the SR-71A to have appreciably better drive and control over the little Mustang ?_

 

Actually, I think the Mustang has better drive and control. I feel like I have to push the SR-71A to higher volume levels. The warmth of the Blackbird tends to work against it when you really want to draw out the instruments and detail.

 The other side of the coin is the fact that you can't really tone down the Mustang without significantly altering the EQ levels.

 The need to push the Blackbird is the one characteristic that I don't care for. 

 I guess we'll see with the Denon cans...

 Regards,
 -HK sends

 P.S. I hope that helped.


----------



## webbie64

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HK_sends* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_In this corner, the RSA SR-71A Blackbird with over 200 hours of burn-in and using i-power 500 mAH Li-Ion batteries. In the other corner, the RSA P-51 Mustang with over 100 hours of burn-in and the internal battery._

 

Well written analytical review. I like your approach and recording of impressions.

 However my experience with RSA portables provides me with the reservation that I would doubt that either amp is anywhere near its potential after full burn in.

 I have yet to play with either of these models but SR-71/Hornet/Hornet M/Toma/Predator experiences all required at least 400 hours (Predator up to 1200 hours) before sound was fully settled.

 I hope you continue this review over time so we can see what further burn in does to the SQ delivered by these RSA portables.


----------



## HK_sends

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *webbie64* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well written analytical review. I like your approach and recording of impressions.

 However my experience with RSA portables provides me with the reservation that I would doubt that either amp is anywhere near its potential after full burn in.

 I have yet to play with either of these models but SR-71/Hornet/Hornet M/Toma/Predator experiences all required at least 400 hours (Predator up to 1200 hours) before sound was fully settled.

 I hope you continue this review over time so we can see what further burn in does to the SQ delivered by these RSA portables._

 

Thank you for your kind words. I am sure I have barely scratched the surface of either of the amp's potential, but at least it is a start. I will finish part two and follow up as time goes by (based on feedback)

 Cheers,
 -HK sends


----------



## YtseJamer

Excellent review !

 I'd be curious to compare both amps with my Edition 9.


----------



## smart

Outstanding!!! Really appreciated your review 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HK_sends* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_But I really can't chose one amp above the other; so I'll keep both 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I will just have the right niche for each of them.

 Apples to apples - I think if you want to listen to the music itself, go with the Mustang. If you want the music to carry you away, the warmth of the Blackbird stands out. Kind of a letter-of-the-law vs. the spirit-of-the-law difference._

 

Reading from your round up, I probably have to use your words "I really can't chose one amp above the other; so I'll keep both 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"

 Thank you so much.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Very nice review 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The SR71A looks like a really wonderful amp.


----------



## wolfen68

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HK_sends* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_OK, the contenders: In this corner, the RSA SR-71A Blackbird with over 200 hours of burn-in and using i-power 500 mAH Li-Ion batteries. In the other corner, the RSA P-51 Mustang with over 100 hours of burn-in and the internal battery._

 


 Thanks for taking the effort to make this comparison....some comments:

 - I have learned that my SR71A sounds best on the medium gain setting. I don't know why...but I'm sure it's there. 

 - My unit only has 275 hours on it...but many claim it needs a LOT more time to burn in fully (far more than the Mustang). 

 - I believe that Ray has not recommended the Li-ion batteries with the Blackbird. At least one forum member has claimed that they sound inferior to NiMH and alkaline batteries. I have found that the low discharge NiMH do sound a little better than the alkalines. 

 Overall, I agree that the SR71a is "warm and pleasant".


----------



## jamato8

With the low discharge batteries I find that the 71A has that "extra" refinement and yes, I like the mid gain setting. 

 The 51 is a horse of a different color (pun intended) and presents music a little differently as in venues of live music are different but the music is the same with both, very enjoyable. 

 Enjoyable review to read.

 Oh, I do use the lithium also (rechargeable) with no problem but for ultimate sound prefer the low discharge.


----------



## badgerbimmer

Nice review, but do the little amps REALLY drive those big ol' 702s?


----------



## HK_sends

Thanks for the feedback everyone.

 @ Wolfen68: I will be doing part two at medium gain. I have listened to the Blackbird with my other two sets of cans; the D2000 and Grado SR325i and I tend to agree with you. As far as burn-in, that's all I have on the amps right now. I won't be surprised if the sound gets better. I just need to make sure I don't drop them for the "next big (or little
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) thing".

 @ Jamato8: I purchased the Li-Ion batteries for trips. I also read your and others posts about the low discharge batteries. I will look into those in the future.

 @ badgerbimmer: I see so many post about whether the little amps can drive big cans or not. All I can tell you is that I couldn't comfortably listen at volume levels above what I reported (12 o'clock on the Mustang, 2 o'clock on the Blackbird). The music and movies sounded good to me, but where the cans operating at full potential? I won't know until I connect them to a "full-size" amp. I have a tube-driven Little Dot amp that I will try them with. I will say that for my part, I am satisfied with the sound (especially when some of the music gives me goose bumps).

 Thanks again to all.

 -HK sends


----------



## HK_sends

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pfillion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Excellent review !

 I'd be curious to compare both amps with my Edition 9._

 

I am not familiar with the Edition 9, but if you want to lend me a pair, I would be happy to do a comparison 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -HK sends


----------



## fhuang

great review. too bad you're not an iem user(i think i read it somewhere you're not not an iem user). i too like the mid gain and the low gain is quite bad. i don't know but i feel kind of lifeless


----------



## HK_sends

Thanks.

 No, I'm not an IEM user...they hurt my ears, although that may be because the ones I tried were cheap.

 I hope someone would be able to do a comparison with IEMs because I gather they are a whole different experience than full size headphones.

 -HK sends


----------



## GreatDane

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *badgerbimmer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice review, but do the little amps *REALLY* drive those big ol' 702s?_

 


 OH NO! Don't go there mister! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Don't make be bring out the dead horse. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I enjoyed that review HK.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HK_sends* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_@ Jamato8: I purchased the Li-Ion batteries for trips. I also read your and others posts about the low discharge batteries. I will look into those in the future._

 

Yep, same reason I have them. It is nice to have batteries with 500mA's of reserve. Pretty big for 9 volt batteries of the rechargeable type but they come at a cost. I think I paid 18 dollars each.


----------



## HK_sends

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GreatDane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_OH NO! Don't go there mister! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Don't make be bring out the dead horse. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I enjoyed that review HK._

 

If you do trot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 him out, I'll help beat him.

 -HK sends


----------



## HK_sends

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yep, same reason I have them. It is nice to have batteries with 500mA's of reserve. Pretty big for 9 volt batteries of the rechargeable type but they come at a cost. I think I paid 18 dollars each._

 

Now I did scare up a couple of CTA 275 mAH Ni-MH batteries (raided my Practical Devices XM4 amps). Would those work? I know there were some specific low-discharge batteries mentioned, but I'm not sure if these would do.

 Thanks in advance,
 -HK sends


----------



## HK_sends

I will be off the forum for a bit so I can finish part two.

 Then I will drop the Blackbird in the mail to Lil Knight for some evaluation on his part (as long as he posts his opinions on the forum).

 Back soon...

 -HK sends


----------



## hockeyb213

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HK_sends* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Now I did scare up a couple of CTA 275 mAH Ni-MH batteries (raided my Practical Devices XM4 amps). Would those work? I know there were some specific low-discharge batteries mentioned, but I'm not sure if these would do.

 Thanks in advance,
 -HK sends_

 

200mah tysonic low discharge batteries have been deemed best for 71a and I have them as well. You can grab them for 10 bucks a pop at thomas distributings web site.


----------



## HK_sends

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hockeyb213* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_200mah tysonic low discharge batteries have been deemed best for 71a and I have them as well. You can grab them for 10 bucks a pop at thomas distributings web site._

 

That's the one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will probably get them as soon as my budget recovers from Christmas and the Mustang.

 Thanks,
 -HK sends


----------



## YtseJamer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HK_sends* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am not familiar with the Edition 9, but if you want to lend me a pair, I would be happy to do a comparison 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 






 @ Jamato : If you can carry only one portable amp for your Ed.9 to a desert island, which one would you choose between the SR-71A and the Mustang P-51 ?


----------



## jamato8

It would be the P-51. They both sound very good but the ability to easily drive the 9's, the built in rechargeable battery and long run time and small size make packing it around the island a real joy. The sea breeze wafting across my blissful face in the serenity of lightly lapping waves that gently kiss the beach, would be fine with me.


----------



## YtseJamer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It would be the P-51. They both sound very good but the ability to easily drive the 9's, the built in rechargeable battery and long run time and small size make packing it around the island a real joy. The sea breeze wafting across my blissful face in the serenity of lightly lapping waves that gently kiss the beach, would be fine with me._

 

haha thanks


----------



## HK_sends

Hey everybody!

 Part two is up and tacked right to the end of part one. Enjoy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 @ jamato8: Don't forget the beautiful island girl pedaling the bicycle generator so you could recharge the battery! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -HK sends


----------



## smart

So enjoy with the thread as much as I enjoy the amps. I'll be looking for the Bonus Part


----------



## badgerbimmer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HK_sends* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 @ badgerbimmer: I see so many post about whether the little amps can drive big cans or not. All I can tell you is that I couldn't comfortably listen at volume levels above what I reported (12 o'clock on the Mustang, 2 o'clock on the Blackbird). The music and movies sounded good to me, but where the cans operating at full potential? I won't know until I connect them to a "full-size" amp. I have a tube-driven Little Dot amp that I will try them with. I will say that for my part, I am satisfied with the sound (especially when some of the music gives me goose bumps).

 Thanks again to all.

 -HK sends_

 

That was a joke based on the other thread


----------



## HK_sends

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *smart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So enjoy with the thread as much as I enjoy the amps. I'll be looking for the Bonus Part 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Bonus is up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All parts are together on the first post.

 -HK sends


----------



## HK_sends

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *badgerbimmer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That was a joke based on the other thread
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Uh...Yea...I knew that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I was trying real hard to forget it, though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -HK sends


----------



## fhuang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HK_sends* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks.

 No, I'm not an IEM user...they hurt my ears, although that may be because the ones I tried were cheap.

 I hope someone would be able to do a comparison with IEMs because I gather they are a whole different experience than full size headphones.

 -HK sends_

 


 i don't have a lot of iems and times but so far, i think i like only er4s and ue super fi eb with sr71a and i like super fi pro and triple fi 10 pro with p51. i have yet to try my pk2, custom3 and se210 with p51 


 HK sends, have you aware of there's a HK meet happening? 
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f24/ho...g-meet-267186/


----------



## HK_sends

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fhuang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_HK sends, have you aware of there's a HK meet happening? 
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f24/ho...g-meet-267186/_

 

No, but I'm sure my boss won't cut me loose so soon after the holidays anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Plus, I'm in California right now. It would be hard for me to attend.

 -HK sends


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HK_sends* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_@ jamato8: Don't forget the beautiful island girl pedaling the bicycle generator so you could recharge the battery! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -HK sends_

 

What amp, what battery? :^)


----------



## HK_sends

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It would be the P-51. They both sound very good but the ability to easily drive the 9's, the built in rechargeable battery and long run time and small size make packing it around the island a real joy. The sea breeze wafting across my blissful face in the serenity of lightly lapping waves that gently kiss the beach, would be fine with me._

 

That amp. That Battery. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -HK sends


----------



## deathg0d

Hi TS thank you so much for the extensive reviews.
 i have tested the Mustang P-51 from 0 hours from Jaben with the following rig
 imod+vcaps (oimp+tftf)+crystal cables with AKG 701 with estimated 50 hours of burn in and my observations as follow in high gain with live performance tracks in lossless form:

 bass: tight, controlled and plentiful. (could be due to vcaps)
 mids: lush and smoothing. the separations of instruments, vocals are impressive. everything seem to have their own placement in a huge hall and harmonize together beautifully.
 highs: crystal clear is all i can say.

 well i was curious and thus remove the vcaps in the setup and found that the bass region is not as good as with the vcaps on. soundstage is much smaller as well.

 later i compared above initial similar setup changing the amp to Larocco PR II MK 2.
 everything seem distance and lack in power. however i did not manage to try with the power supply unit plugged into PR II.

 whether the performance of the Mustang is in league with those desktop home amp, i am not sure as i did not tried it out.

 so to conclude in my personal opinion, Mustang does indeed has the ability to drive k701/702. however the synergy depends much on the rig as in my case i find my rig turns Mustang and k701 into a perfect headphone and amp for me, huge soundstage, analytical yet enjoyable music with enough punch in the bass.


----------



## HK_sends

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *deathg0d* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi TS thank you so much for the extensive reviews.
 i have tested the Mustang P-51 from 0 hours from Jaben with the following rig
 imod+vcaps (oimp+tftf)+crystal cables with AKG 701 with estimated 50 hours of burn in and my observations as follow in high gain with live performance tracks in lossless form:

 bass: tight, controlled and plentiful. (could be due to vcaps)
 mids: lush and smoothing. the separations of instruments, vocals are impressive. everything seem to have their own placement in a huge hall and harmonize together beautifully.
 highs: crystal clear is all i can say.

 well i was curious and thus remove the vcaps in the setup and found that the bass region is not as good as with the vcaps on. soundstage is much smaller as well.

 later i compared above initial similar setup changing the amp to Larocco PR II MK 2.
 everything seem distance and lack in power. however i did not manage to try with the power supply unit plugged into PR II.

 whether the performance of the Mustang is in league with those desktop home amp, i am not sure as i did not tried it out.

 so to conclude in my personal opinion, Mustang does indeed has the ability to drive k701/702. however the synergy depends much on the rig as in my case i find my rig turns Mustang and k701 into a perfect headphone and amp for me, huge soundstage, analytical yet enjoyable music with enough punch in the bass._

 

That's great! I appreciate your feedback. I agree that the Mustang can drive the AKG phones. With my setup, I just adjust the EQ settings and DSP features on my Cowon player and I find the music to be very enjoyable.

 Cheers!
 -HK sends


----------



## SierraHotel01

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HK_sends* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_P-51 Mustang vs. SR-71A Blackbird Comparison Apples to apples - I think my Blackbird has found its niche. The Grados really sound good with this amp. The Mustang highlights the Grado's bright sound too much.:_

 


 Great write-up. Thanks HK.

 Don't have the SR-71/A, but found a similar effect with Tomahawk vs. Mustang. My SR325i's work better with the T-hawk (I suspect for similar reasons) than with the Mustang.

 The Mustang is for Westone 3 - synergy is great.


----------



## HK_sends

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SierraHotel01* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Great write-up. Thanks HK.

 Don't have the SR-71/A, but found a similar effect with Tomahawk vs. Mustang. My SR325i's work better with the T-hawk (I suspect for similar reasons) than with the Mustang.

 The Mustang is for Westone 3 - synergy is great._

 

Everybody is talking about using IEMs. I may have to look into trying them again. How did you get past the 'something is stuck in my ear' comfort issue?

 I didn't like them, but the ones I tried were the cheap, bought 'em at BestBuy, types.

 -HK sends


----------



## YtseJamer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HK_sends* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Everybody is talking about using IEMs. I may have to look into trying them again. How did you get past the 'something is stuck in my ear' comfort issue?

 I didn't like them, but the ones I tried were the cheap, bought 'em at BestBuy, types.

 -HK sends_

 

The Westone 3 are very good (almost like a full size headphones) with the Mustang but unfortunately I have decided to sold them to finance my next desktop amp. (Rudistor RPX-33)


----------



## Lil' Knight

The SR71A is here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 First impression is very very positive


----------



## wolfen68

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The SR71A is here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 First impression is very very positive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 Looking forward to your input as well...


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wolfen68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Looking forward to your input as well..._

 

Of course I will


----------



## thread

Okay, so I now own both of these amps also. Perhaps once I get some burn-in / experience with the P-51 I'll have something to contribute here myself.


----------



## ericwatson

this topic is going to be good can't wait to see what the verdict is


----------



## HK_sends

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ericwatson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_this topic is going to be good can't wait to see what the verdict is_

 

My intitial verdicts are in post one. Now waiting for Thread and Lil Knight to post theirs.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm sure that over time, my own impressions will improve. These amps appear to be like fine wine...getting better with age.

 Cheers!
 -HK sends

 PS - I bolded the summaries to make things a little easier to read.


----------



## YtseJamer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *thread* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Okay, so I now own both of these amps also. Perhaps once I get some burn-in / experience with the P-51 I'll have something to contribute here myself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I'm sure that you will love the Mustang P-51 with your Edition 9.


----------



## jaar

Though I do not own both amps but I do agree that the Mustang does get better after more than 100hrs of burn-in. Currently I have more than 200 hrs in and the music and midrange has improved since the 100 hr mark. Further, I am actually using the 325i and they sound pretty decent.

 I did try the Musatang with akg701 and they sound sweet. What a perfect lil amp that can drive iems and large cans.

 I do own an ETY ER4P and they sound great with the Mustang but the improvement is most on large cans.


----------



## HK_sends

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jaar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Though I do not own both amps but I do agree that the Mustang does get better after more than 100hrs of burn-in. Currently I have more than 200 hrs in and the music and midrange has improved since the 100 hr mark. Further, I am actually using the 325i and they sound pretty decent.

 I did try the Musatang with akg701 and they sound sweet. What a perfect lil amp that can drive iems and large cans.

 I do own an ETY ER4P and they sound great with the Mustang but the improvement is most on large cans._

 

Oh yea, I'm going to keep on burning-in the Mustang
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The 325i cans don't sound bad at all with the Mustang, but since I was going back and forth between it and the Blackbird, I found I favored the sound of the Blackbird more.


 -HK sends


----------



## Lil' Knight

No impressions yet but some teasing pics for the thread :^)


----------



## HK_sends

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No impressions yet but some teasing pics for the thread :^)_

 

You are such a Tease! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looks very nice! Especially the Brass colored knob on the Mustang. I wonder if Ray has any Brass colored knobs for the Blackbird lying around?

 -HK sends


----------



## Lil' Knight

He should have, I think.
 I also ordered an all-black P51 but it turned out a brass one. Looks not bad


----------



## thread

Nice pics, Lil' Knight! I might take some pics one day... Mine's the wine color with a gold knob.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pfillion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm sure that you will love the Mustang P-51 with your Edition 9._

 

Yes! I'll have to agree with you that there's something very good going on here between the clean, detailed sound of the amp and ... well, the Ed9's have the bass pretty well handled. (Flat EQ.)


----------



## YtseJamer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *thread* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes! I'll have to agree with you that there's something very good going on here between the clean, detailed sound of the amp and ... well, the Ed9's have the bass pretty well handled. (Flat EQ.)_

 

Wait until you will have 200hrs on your P-51


----------



## Lil' Knight

Been listening to the SR71a extensively, got some impressions...
 But gonna wait until the weekend, when the Predator arrives and there'll be an interesting air fight


----------



## Headphile808

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Been listening to the SR71a extensively, got some impressions...
 But gonna wait until the weekend, when the Predator arrives and there'll be an interesting air fight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

3 RSA Amps! Yes it will be a very interesting Dog Fight. Can't wait til' the weekend to hear your impressions. Anyone got a Hornet & Tomahawk they can loan Lil' Knight, so he can do the Ultimate RSA Showdown! That would be cool
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Aloha
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Headphile808


----------



## HK_sends

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Been listening to the SR71a extensively, got some impressions...
 But gonna wait until the weekend, when the Predator arrives and there'll be an interesting air fight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Looking forward to a little weekend comparison action 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 @Headphile808: That would be awesome!

 -HK sends


----------



## jamato8

To me, all three amps, the Predator, Black Bird and Mustang sound a little different, and enough so that they are like different venues but all involving in different ways, which is nice.


----------



## Lil' Knight

They do sound difference but I still want to wait for the Pred to begin the shootout


----------



## -=Germania=-

Its funny that I didn't care much for the Predator as I found it overly smooth and too dark.

 Then I liked the P-51 more than the SR-71a. 

 Maybe I am just weird. :|


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *-=Germania=-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Maybe I am just weird. :|_

 

There's someone weirder


----------



## YtseJamer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *-=Germania=-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I found it overly smooth and too dark._

 

I had the same impression when I compared the Predator & the Mustang together with my Edition 9. Both amps are very good but different IMO.


----------



## wolfen68

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *-=Germania=-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Its funny that I didn't care much for the Predator as I found it overly smooth and too dark.
 :|_

 


 Using RS-1's/PK-1's, I felt the same way...though I think the Predator is OK. I prefer the SR71a over the Predator by a large margin.


----------



## HK_sends

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *-=Germania=-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Maybe I am just weird. :|_

 

We're all just weird 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -HK sends


----------



## smart

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HK_sends* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_We're all just weird 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -HK sends_

 

That's confirmed!

 It's gonna be a real big show if Li'Knight has all of the RSA amps lined up on the tarmac for review!


----------



## SierraHotel01

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *-=Germania=-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Its funny that I didn't care much for the Predator as I found it overly smooth and too dark.

 Then I liked the P-51 more than the SR-71a. 

 Maybe I am just weird. :|_

 

Like my daddy used to say:

 "Just wait awhile."
 "Someone else will come along, and take the pressure off."


----------



## soundlogic

Awesome review/comparison. I am especially interested since I too own the 702's. I also have a pair of woodied 650's so Lil Knight , I look forward to reading your comments as well. Will you be adding to this thread, or starting a new one?


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *soundlogic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Awesome review/comparison. I am especially interested since I too own the 702's. I also have a pair of woodied 650's so Lil Knight , I look forward to reading your comments as well. Will you be adding to this thread, or starting a new one?_

 

Maybe a new one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I might contact my friend to ask for his Pico, not sure if possible.


----------



## HK_sends

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Maybe a new one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I might contact my friend to ask for his Pico, not sure if possible._

 

Hey, I have a great idea! Why don't you collect...oh...around 47 different portable amps and conduct...oh, wait...hasn't that been done?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Of course, if it were 47 amps other than the ones reviewed by Skylab (with some exceptions), I think that would a great review! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cheers and Happy Listening!

 -HK sends


----------



## Lil' Knight

I'm not on par with Skylab, you know that


----------



## WaxMan

Looking forward to your review knight!


----------



## HK_sends

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm not on par with Skylab, you know that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Just give it time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Then we will be the "old hats".

 -HK sends


----------



## Jalo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *-=Germania=-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Its funny that I didn't care much for the Predator as I found it overly smooth and too dark.

 Then I liked the P-51 more than the SR-71a. 

 Maybe I am just weird. :|_

 

You are right, the Predator is "smooth and a little dark". But it will match up very very nicely with bright phones. I have all three amps (P51, SR71a, Predator) and I like all of them differently.

 With regard to "Maybe I am just weird", I don't think it is a "may be"


----------



## wolfen68

OK Lil' Knight and thread....you're dropping the ball here. Where's our P-51/SR71a comparisons?


----------



## soundlogic

Yes...Inquiring minds NEED to know!


----------



## thread

I'm listening to my P-51 right now for the first time in a few days. I should be able call it about 200 hrs by Saturday.

 ... So what headphone(s) are we most interested in with these amps? I have Ed9, ESW10JPN, UE11, HD650, and uh.. K81DJ.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wolfen68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_OK Lil' Knight and thread....you're dropping the ball here. Where's our P-51/SR71a comparisons?





_

 

Should be soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Look like the Pred can't arrive though.


----------



## thread

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Should be soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Look like the Pred can't arrive though._

 

I actually have access to the Predator as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I gave it to my girlfriend when I upgraded, so I can include that in my comparisons also.

 I really need to take some pics of all this gear.


----------



## wolfen68

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *thread* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_... So what headphone(s) are we most interested in with these amps? I have Ed9, ESW10JPN, UE11, HD650, and uh.. K81DJ._

 


 Too bad no Grados.


----------



## jamato8

You need to leave the Predator plugged in all the time for the best sound, at least that is my feeling. If left plugged in and then used, everything has settled, and I find the sound improved over shutting the amp down and just turning it on when you are going to use it.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wolfen68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Too bad no Grados._

 

Got a SR225 right here.


----------



## thread

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wolfen68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Too bad no Grados._

 

Yea sorry, never really got into those.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You need to leave the Predator plugged in all the time for the best sound, at least that is my feeling. If left plugged in and then used, everything has settled, and I find the sound improved over shutting the amp down and just turning it on when you are going to use it._

 

I didn't quite follow that... Do you mean it sounds best if you actually leave the amp on all the time? (vs only turning it on when you want to use it) ...Or do you simply mean it sounds best when left plugged in (but off) when not in use?

 In any event, this must be the first time I've ever heard of any type of "warm-up" associated with solid state amps... You sure you're not just going crazy?


----------



## PhilS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You need to leave the Predator plugged in all the time for the best sound, at least that is my feeling. If left plugged in and then used, everything has settled, and I find the sound improved over shutting the amp down and just turning it on when you are going to use it._

 

Funny you should mention that, but I had the same feeling with the P-51 when I plugged it in last night. I sent mine back to Ray for a minor repair, when I got it back yesterday and first gave it a listen, I thought, "Huh, this doesn't sound as good as I remembered." It sounded sort of thin -- the extent that when I A-B'ed it with my ipod's headphone out, the headphone out sounded better. After I listened for about 10 minutes, the sound seemed to really open up and it sounded like I remembered -- and then it sounded better than my ipod. Maybe the P-51 benefits from a little bit of a warm up also. Anyway, call me crazy too, but that's what I heard.


----------



## jamato8

Of course it does, as any electronics do. It takes time for components to settle and form. Chips warm up and resistances change etc.


----------



## HK_sends

I know I work better when I'm warmed up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Why not amps?

 -HK sends


----------



## PhilS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Of course it does, as any electronics do. It takes time for components to settle and form. Chips warm up and resistances change etc._

 

I guess I sometimes give too much deference to the "nothing affects the sound except speakers" camp.


----------



## thread

So I should be able to call my P-51 burned in at this point. It has a very full, clear sound that is quite addictive with my ESW10JPN right now!

 I get today off work in honor of MLK, so what better way to use it than comparing these two fine amps for you guys! I think I can sum up what I'm hearing pretty concisely this way:

The SR-71A has more bass that seems fuller and more impressive like bigger amps might have.
 The P-51 still has really great bass, but its shining point is that the entire frequency range seems a bit more accurate, allowing you to see into the mix with absolute ease.
 Both of these amps positively knock my socks off with transparent, beautiful sound.

 My take on the Predator is that it sounds much like the SR-71A, but without the sheer power / authority.

 I know I havent really added much to the conversation; I'm pretty much agreeing with most of what has already been said. Sorry if you're disappointed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [size=xx-small]hehe you can see my living room through my ESW10JPN's![/size]


----------



## SierraHotel01

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Of course it does, as any electronics do. It takes time for components to settle and form. Chips warm up and resistances change etc._

 

Agree with Jamato8, however; there may be additional effects in play:

 - wonder if tip foam warming / expansion in-ear, during the first 5-10 min. has any effect?

 - wonder if brain burn-in adds to the effect?


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SierraHotel01* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Agree with Jamato8, however; there may be additional effects in play:

 - wonder if tip foam warming / expansion in-ear, during the first 5-10 min. has any effect?

 - wonder if brain burn-in adds to the effect?_

 

I agree on the foams and also on the effect of the drivers as the coil, or any material, heats it changes and with the passage of current, there is heat, to one degree :^) or another. 

 There is some brain effect but I do comparisons with known amps to do real comparisons to make sure it isn't just my state of mind or other variables.


----------



## wolfen68

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *thread* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 I know I havent really added much to the conversation; I'm pretty much agreeing with most of what has already been said. Sorry if you're disappointed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 [size=xx-small]hehe you can see my living room through my ESW10JPN's![/size]



_

 


 Is that Head-fi up on the PC? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Which amp do you think has a punchier sound?


----------



## thread

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wolfen68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is that Head-fi up on the PC? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Which amp do you think has a punchier sound?_

 

Yes, I pretty much only use the UMDAC via USB.

 I can't really answer your question as I feel both amps have a vivid and exciting sound. Like most things in this hobby, the difference isn't really that big between these two, but to some extent, we can make some observations like the ones I mentioned.

 If having that raw bass that goes really low and _growls_ at you is the added punch you're referring to, then I guess the SR-71A would be the punchier one. If you want an extremely clear, "forward" sound, then you might say the P-51 is more punchy.

 And honestly, if I am to sell one or the other, it will have to wait because I truly cannot choose.


----------



## thread

Some more amp pron for you all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My girlfriend is making great use of the Predator these days, while I enjoy the others. I hand sewed the pouches. (I never do any funky crafts like this, but I think these are way nicer than what Ray provides.)


----------



## hockeyb213

how thick is the mustang compared to the 71a? It looks awfully thick in the picture but I do not know if that is feet giving too much a an effect on my perception


----------



## thread

The SR-71A's faceplate is just a hair under 1" (24mm). The Mustang's faceplate is 13/16" (25.5mm). Measures are approximate.


----------



## hockeyb213

I knew the mustang looked slightly thicker that is why I asked I always thought it was a bit smaller but thanks for that informative shot.


----------



## HK_sends

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *thread* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If having that raw bass that goes really low and growls at you is the added punch you're referring to, then I guess the SR-71A would be the punchier one. If you want an extremely clear, "forward" sound, then you might say the P-51 is more punchy._

 

I mentioned before that the SR-71A favored the lower mid-range frequencies so it synchs better with the brighter headphones (i.e. Grados). The Mustang tends to favor the upper mid-range (I guess if you were to look at the frequency ranges on the amps as a bell curve), so the headphones that are stronger in bass (i.e. Denon D2000) work well with it.

 Would you consider that a fairly accurate impression?

 -HK sends

 P.S. Nice pics there, Thread. I like the pouches too.


----------



## thread

Yes, HK_sends... that sounds about right to me. The Mustang and Edition 9 is a great example: it doesn't take much to make those bass notes special on the Ed9.

 By contrast, when I plugged the KSC75's into my SR-71A, I was really quite amazed at the BIGness of the sound. (Here, the koss's lack any seal or bass, but the low end oomph of the amp brings them right to life!)


----------



## HK_sends

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *thread* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes, HK_sends... that sounds about right to me. The Mustang and Edition 9 is a great example: it doesn't take much to make those bass notes special on the Ed9.

 By contrast, when I plugged the KSC75's into my SR-71A, I was really quite amazed at the BIGness of the sound. (Here, the koss's lack any seal or bass, but the low end oomph of the amp brings them right to life!)_

 

Thanks, Thread. I just wanted to make sure I wasn't hearing things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cheers!
 -HK sends


----------



## direcow

thread> how would you personally rate the pred against the mustang? Or have you mentioned it somewhere before?


----------



## wolfen68

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *direcow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_thread> how would you personally rate the pred against the mustang? Or have you mentioned it somewhere before?_

 

The hand-off of the Predator to the girlfriend might be the answer there
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## thread

The Predator is a fantastic amp with wonderful energy. It does much of what the SR-71A does, but falls a bit short in sheer power / authoritativeness. I agree with the other folks who say they somewhat share the same sound signature -- the RSA house sound, if you will.

 The P-51, by contrast, has a bit of a different flavor. The power & authoritativeness might be similar to the Predator, but the sound signatures are a little different.


----------



## direcow

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *thread* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Predator is a fantastic amp with wonderful energy. It does much of what the SR-71A does, but falls a bit short in sheer power / authoritativeness. I agree with the other folks who say they somewhat share the same sound signature -- the RSA house sound, if you will.

 The P-51, by contrast, has a bit of a different flavor. The power & authoritativeness might be similar to the Predator, but the sound signatures are a little different._

 

Finally got my predator back today (from a friend) and did a quick comparison - and I can't tell which I really prefer yet. Guess it's back to more testing...

 thanks for the info!


----------



## HK_sends

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Should be soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Look like the Pred can't arrive though._

 

Hey Lil' Knight! Where's your review? Been waiting to see what you think of the amps!

 Cheers!
 -HK sends


----------



## Eagle Eye

Hey Lil' Knight inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Headphile808

Lil' Knight are you too busy buying HPs? He's got "Audio-Technicus Upgraditis"
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Aloha
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Headphile808


----------



## jc9394

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Eagle Eye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey Lil' Knight inquiring minds want to know._

 

I'm not sure you want to know, it is very dangerous.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I made my mistake on it already.


----------



## HK_sends

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jc9394* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm not sure you want to know, it is very dangerous.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I like livin' on the edge. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -HK sends


----------



## hogger

any one looking to sell their SR-71a?


----------



## jc9394

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HK_sends* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I like livin' on the edge. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -HK sends_

 

I heard you, if not the economy I will get a ATH-D2000 to test with SR-71A.


----------



## jc9394

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hogger* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_any one looking to sell their SR-71a? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

here is one for sale, I can't believe it is still not sold yet.

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f42/ic...as-usa-408333/


----------



## wolfen68

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jc9394* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_here is one for sale, I can't believe it is still not sold yet.

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f42/ic...as-usa-408333/_

 


 I would have guessed that would have sold in less than an hour...especially with the other stuff thrown in.


----------



## ghostmusic

Posting this b/c it seems like SR71A is sold (didn't want to bust the seller's groove), but I just bought a SR71A for $350, with shipping included, from a head-fi'er who saw my "WTB" post a couple months ago. Admittedly, it's a crazy bargain... I had sellers PM'ing me with the usual $420 & up offers, which is a reasonable price. (Come to think of it, the seller offering Tysonic batteries/charger & other accessories IS selling at a very good price.)

 So, anyways, if you're looking to buy one, hogger, I suggest you post a WTB thread on the For Sale section of the thread. Totally works.


----------



## hogger

Too late...bought a Lisa III Thanks though. Don't have enough post for a WTB ad


----------



## HK_sends

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jc9394* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I heard you, if not the economy I will get a ATH-D2000 to test with SR-71A._

 

Personally, I think the ATH-D2000 is going to be a little overwhelmed by the SR-71A's warmth. The D2000 can pump out serious bass and the Blackbird tends to emphasize the lower end. That's why I preferred the P-51 Mustang for the D2000 cans. Of course, YMMV.

 Cheers,
 -HK sends


----------



## jc9394

I do have the Mustang too. What I like the SR-71A is slow and layback signature, prefect match the HD600.


----------



## HK_sends

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jc9394* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I do have the Mustang too. What I like the SR-71A is slow and layback signature, prefect match the HD600._

 

I had the HD600s in my hand for about a day. I sent them back before I found out about burn-in and all that neat stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hopefully, I'll get another pair...unless I sell everything for the HD800 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -HK sends


----------



## jc9394

HD800, you will need a Woo6 SE maxxed or Beta 22. damn this place is expensive. damn head-fi, well too late, already spent too much.


----------



## HK_sends

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jc9394* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_HD800, you will need a Woo6 SE maxxed or Beta 22. damn this place is expensive. damn head-fi, well too late, already spent too much._

 

What's the first thing people say when you post here?
 "Welcome to Head Fi. Sorry about your wallet." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...ain't it the truth!

 -HK sends


----------



## jc9394

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HK_sends* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What's the first thing people say when you post here?
 "Welcome to Head Fi. Sorry about your wallet." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...ain't it the truth!

 -HK sends_

 

No, they never told me...


----------



## HK_sends

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jc9394* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No, they never told me...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Well, Hey! Welcome to Head Fi! Sorry about your wallet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -HK sends


----------



## jc9394

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HK_sends* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, Hey! Welcome to Head Fi! Sorry about your wallet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -HK sends_

 

Thanks, but too late
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well, at least I enjoy my head-fi at work


----------



## jc9394

I did a short comparison last night between P-51 and SR-71A. I can't decide which one I like better. But I found 
 SR-71A - I love it with jazz, classical, and anything that is not recorded in a studio. while P-51 is better with rock, hiphop, and pop.


----------



## thread

jc9394, wow that is a really interesting observation.

 I would actually say the exact opposite. P-51 is better at acoustic stuff like jazz/classical where detail is king. SR-71A for stuff with driving bass/beats like rock/hiphop.

 How subjective this stuff is! ...


----------



## jc9394

I'm listen to the same song (Diana Krall's Fly me to the moon- live recording) again on P-51 with Weston 3, there is details but lack of air and wider soundstage when compare to 71A. I will try to compare it again using Weston 3. I was using HD600 last night.


----------



## coldpower27

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jc9394* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm listen to the same song (Diana Krall's Fly me to the moon- live recording) again on P-51 with Weston 3, there is details but lack of air and wider soundstage when compare to 71A. I will try to compare it again using Weston 3. I was using HD600 last night._

 

I would really like to know this as I want to get the Mustang at some point, how do the Westone 3 benefit from amping???


----------



## HK_sends

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *coldpower27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would really like to know this as I want to get the Mustang at some point, how do the Westone 3 benefit from amping???_

 

I have seen several posts that say the Mustang works really well with the Westone 3.

 Cheers!
 -HK sends


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jc9394* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No, they never told me...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

what they didnt?? I say it to anyone I see make a post for the first time; when I first saw you posting I assumed you had been warned. never has truer words been said to me; no regrets here though. listening to D10 line-out to lisa III > woody D2000 now and OMG for a portable rig I think its nearing the gap to comparably priced systems considering I bought the iriver for only $120. still not quite there, but close. although I wouldnt take the D2000 out on the street with me; only on bus trips etc. still very exciting with SE530 and W3 though.

 BTW back On topic, I was really surprised to see how different your opinion of each amp was with a different song. sure some music is better suited to some amps, but surely the sound sig stays roughly the same?? I guess I hear a similar thing sometimes, but nowhere near as dramatic as you put it.


----------



## htotsuka

I have P-51 and SR-71A.

 Sound trend is veri different.
 I like sound by SR-71A, because saroundness of SR-71A is better than that of P-51.


----------



## HK_sends

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_BTW back On topic, I was really surprised to see how different your opinion of each amp was with a different song. sure some music is better suited to some amps, but surely the sound sig stays roughly the same?? I guess I hear a similar thing sometimes, but nowhere near as dramatic as you put it._

 

It could be a number of things...the original recording quality, how the songs were ripped (if they were), EQ settings, etc.

 I have multiple CDs from the same artist that are actually recorded at different volume levels as well as analog mastered sources sounding different from digitally mastered sources.

 I've noticed the same thing. Just when I'm ready to fly the Mustang banner, the SR-71A surprises me by sounding better with that particular piece of music.

 Ah, the subjective world of audio nirvanna...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -HK sends


----------



## jc9394

I use 320kbps and lossless on my iPhone, for most of the music I listen to Mustang do very well. For some reason on jazz and live recording, I enjoy SR-71A better and this is the reason I still do not want to sell the SR-71A and keep the Mustang only. Plus the SR-71A synergy very well with my ATH-AD2000, I guess I have to keep both of them. Now I feel sorry for my wallet as I still want to get a WA 6SE.


----------



## RockinCannoisseur

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HK_sends* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_P-51 Mustang vs. SR-71A Blackbird Comparison Part One and Two (and a Bonus!)

 After a battery of testing, I have come to the conclusion that this comparison needs to be in two parts. The first is using high gain settings with the AKG K702 headphone (with a Stephan Audio Arts replacement cable and 250+ hours burn-in). Part two will be with Denon AH-D2000 cans at medium gain settings.

 OK, the contenders: In this corner, the RSA SR-71A Blackbird with over 200 hours of burn-in and using i-power 500 mAH Li-Ion batteries. In the other corner, the RSA P-51 Mustang with over 100 hours of burn-in and the internal battery.

 This is to be an apples to apples comparison using the same music, sound source and cable. The sound sources are the Cowon O2 and Archos 7 IMT. I used a Cable Pro Panorama interconnect. And of course the K702 cans which, while not considered high impedance at 62 ohms, still requires a lot of power to drive. The cans are full range but don't really push bass frequencies without encouragement. However to be fair, I set the EQ on both players at +3dB above zero on all freq bands (while maintaining a flat level), so as not to unduly influence the sound.

 I used the following tracks played on the Cowon O2, alternating back and forth between the amps:

 AC/DC "Thunderstruck" (m4a)
 Blue Oyster Cult "Godzilla" (m4a)
 Dire Straits "Sultans of Swing" (m4a)
 Donna Summer "I Feel Love" (m4a)
 Eagles "Hotel California" (m4a)
 Howard Shore/Emiliana Torrini "Gollum's Song" (FLAC)
 Howard Shore/Annie Lennox "Into the West" (FLAC)
 Howard Shore "Shelob's Lair" (FLAC)
 The Moody Blues "The Day Begins" (FLAC)

 For video, I played the first ten minutes of the following on the Archos 7:

 Cowboy Bebop the Movie
 Serenity
 Cars
 Ironman

 In setting a comfortable listening level, I found the Mustang and the Blackbird sounded the same with the Mustang volume at 12 o'clock and the Blackbird set at 2 o'clock. I don't know if that means the Mustang puts out more power or if the Blackbird's volume is more conservative. Maybe, it is just the unique characteristics of the amps.

 Lastly, I am by no means a professional reviewer. I will report the impressions the amps give me, but your experience or ability to characterize the sounds may vary. I simply want to offer my opinions and hope they brook some discussion. If you want me to clarify or restate my observation, let me know and I will try my best.

*Observations with AKG K702 cans, amps at high gain:*

 AC/DC - "Thunderstruck":
 Mustang - Mids and Highs are prominent. Bass is tight but rather subdued.
 Blackbird - Wider soundstage but sounds a little distant. A warmer sound with a little more bass presence. Mids and highs are a bit subdued, but provide a more well rounded sound.

 Blue Oyster Cult - "Godzilla": 
 Mustang - Gravitates toward high end with a slight bass presence. Sounds a bit "tinny"
 Blackbird - Punched me in the ear with the first notes. Much warmer overall with less emphasis on high end.

 Dire Straits "Sultans of Swing":
 Mustang - Very analytical with a good level of bass and treble. Mids especially stand out. Bass isn't pounding, but a slightly better presence than previous tracks.
 Blackbird - Warmer sound; not so analytical. Doesn't sound that different than the Mustang but it does make you feel a little more "into" the music.

 Donna Summer "I Feel Love":
 Mustang - Analytical with a hint of bass. Seemed like the low end was on the extreme edges of the soundstage (possibly due to my encoding).
 Blackbird - Smaller soundstage, but the sound is more evenly spread out; possibly contributing to the warmth of the sound.

 Eagles "Hotel California":
 Mustang - The intro was outstanding; very detailed. I could easily make out every pluck of the strings. While the bass sometimes rises to the occasion, it is subdued for the most part. 
 Blackbird - Intro sounded muddier, more subdued. Overall the sound was well rounded with a good (but not overwhelming) bass presence.

 Howard Shore/Emiliana Torrini "Gollum's Song":
 Mustang - A beautiful, full-range sound with a good bass presence and very prominent mids. The violins accompanying Emiliana were very notable along with her haunting voice.
 Blackbird - Rather muddy in all ranges. The high end sounded "veiled".

 Howard Shore/Annie Lennox "Into the West":
 Mustang - Very nice, well-rounded sound. Has more low-end presence with less emphasis on the high-end.
 Blackbird - Warm but muddy low end with very little detail overall. The lower mid-range seemed overemphasized, almost overwhelming the rest of the music.

 Howard Shore "Shelob's Lair":
 Mustang - Surprisingly not as shrill or detailed in the high-end as I anticipated. While the bass was good and tight, the overall sound didn't really "wow" me.
 Blackbird - Warmer and more subdued than the P-51 but with an overall better sound. The highs still seem "veiled". If I want to feel the "dread" of the passage, this amp conveys it better.

 The Moody Blues "The Day Begins":
 Mustang - Very detailed with a sweet spot in the upper mid range and the highs. The low notes are there but not prominent.
 Blackbird - Warm with the sweet spot in the lower mid range. The high end isn't veiled either. the amp seems more suited for this piece of music. Excellent soundstage.

 Cowboy Bebop the Movie (English dub):
 Mustang - Very detailed; I could even hear the background music in the store. Spikes voice has good presence. The bass is there but not subwoofer quality (not punchy).
 Blackbird - The soundstage wasn't very big. Nothing was really emphasized or stood out. Actually rather..."eh".

 Serenity:
 Mustang - Detailed with tight, but not punchy, bass.
 Blackbird - Stronger bass with less detail in the highs. The warmth contributes to the movie, making it more enjoyable.

 Cars:
 Mustang - Where's the bass? Detailed mids and highs.
 Blackbird - Warm, well rounded sound. Pleasant to listen to.

 Ironman:
 Mustang - Bass lacks punch.
 Blackbird - More prominent bass with surprising detail in the high-end (especially gunfire).

*Summary:

 I have to agree with other reviewers that these amps have different sounds. You must realize that I usually adjust the EQ or DSP settings on my players to suit the sound. I rarely keep my EQ flat, emphasizing the treble and bass to push the sound to the headphones. Since the K702 isn't known for being bass-heavy, I tend to compensate a bit. But I really can't chose one amp above the other; so I'll keep both 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I will just have the right niche for each of them.

 Apples to apples - I think if you want to listen to the music itself, go with the Mustang. If you want the music to carry you away, the warmth of the Blackbird stands out. Kind of a letter-of-the-law vs. the spirit-of-the-law difference. For movies, I find the Mustang tends to edge out the Blackbird, with Irondude(man) being the exception.*

 These results are for one set of cans. As I have found, the so-called "missing bass" of the Mustang is there, you just have the right cans to appreciate it.

 Next installment...
 A comparison using the Denon AH-D2000 headphones.

*Part Two*

 ...and here...we...GO!

 Same test as before but this time the amps are set to mid gain and I am using the Denon AH-D2000 with 50+ hours of burn-in.

 I used the same tracks on the Cowon O2, alternating back and forth between the amps:

 AC/DC "Thunderstruck" (m4a)
 Blue Oyster Cult "Godzilla" (m4a)
 Dire Straits "Sultans of Swing" (m4a)
 Donna Summer "I Feel Love" (m4a)
 Eagles "Hotel California" (m4a)
 Howard Shore/Emiliana Torrini "Gollum's Song" (FLAC)
 Howard Shore/Annie Lennox "Into the West" (FLAC)
 Howard Shore "Shelob's Lair" (FLAC)
 The Moody Blues "The Day Begins" (FLAC)

 For video, I played the first ten minutes of the following on the Archos 7:

 Cowboy Bebop the Movie
 Serenity
 Cars
 Ironman

 In setting a comfortable listening level, this time I found the Mustang and the Blackbird sounded the same with the Mustang volume at 11 o'clock and the Blackbird set at 1 o'clock. I did discover that I needed to adjust the Blackbird's volume in one case (as noted).

 Same caveats as before... If you're willing to read, I'm willing to write.

*Observations with the Denon AH-D2000 cans, amps at medium gain:*

 AC/DC - "Thunderstruck":
 Mustang - Holy crap, Maynard! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I found the bass! Very prominent and punchy. Strong, but doesn't overwhelm the music. Wide soundstage.
 Blackbird - I can feel the bass! Not as punchy, but what presence! Nice detail in guitar intro.

 Blue Oyster Cult - "Godzilla":
 Mustang - Wide soundstage. Overall good sound with solid, tight bass. Highs and mids are not so prominent.
 Blackbird - Wider soundstage than Mustang. Not as detailed. Warm with equal emphasis on all frequencies.

 Dire Straits "Sultans of Swing":
 Mustang - Punchy bass tended to overwhelm the rest of the sound. Still has good mids and highs, but not prominent.
 Blackbird - Very warm Solid bass with less emphasis on mids and highs. Had to lower volume to 11 o'clock to equal Mustang volume level.

 Donna Summer "I Feel Love":
 Mustang - Muddy bass. Not really detailed, with no outstanding qualities.
 Blackbird - Heavy, muddy bass. Mids stand out and highs are too strong (fatiguing).

 Eagles "Hotel California":
 Mustang - Detail in intro is still present, now accompanied by strong, tight bass. Well rounded sound.
 Blackbird - Bass is a little overwhelming and muddy. Mids and highs sound good.

 Howard Shore/Emiliana Torrini "Gollum's Song":
 Mustang - Strong bass presence but doesn't overwhelm mid or high end.
 Blackbird - Well rounded sound with more emphasis on mids/highs. Bass is there but not as prominent as Mustang.

 Howard Shore/Annie Lennox "Into the West":
 Mustang - Analytical and detailed. Good mids/highs, with some, but not prominent, bass.
 Blackbird - Warmth works in amp's favor. Strong bass and good mids. The highs are not emphasized, but there is no veil over them either.

 Howard Shore "Shelob's Lair":
 Mustang - Strong bass and mid-range presence. Sound tends to muddy up in the complex portions of the passage.
 Blackbird - Stronger bass than Mustang, yet more detailed sound. Doesn't muddy up like Mustang.

 The Moody Blues "The Day Begins":
 Mustang - Well rounded sound. Detailed, but doesn't over emphasize anything.
 Blackbird - Wide soundstage. Warm, with slight emphasis in mid/high end.

 Cowboy Bebop the Movie (English dub):
 Mustang - Wide soundstage. Detailed, but with good bass presence.
 Blackbird - Soundstage not so wide. Bass is a touch muddier, but overall sound not that different than Mustang

 Serenity:
 Mustang - Nice detail with good, punchy bass. Good sound overall.
 Blackbird - Not as detailed and low end is muddy.

 Cars:
 Mustang - Good bass presence. Well rounded sound.
 Blackbird - Bass not prominent. Sound is OK with nothing overemphasized.

 Ironman:
 Mustang - Nice sound. Good detail in mid and upper range. Tight, punchy bass.
 Blackbird - Good detail. Practically indistinguishable from Mustang.

*Summary:

 Apples to apples - This is a different can o' worms. The truth is both amps sound good. I believe the difference is which end of the mid range the amps emphasize. From my observations, the Mustang emphasizes the upper-mid range giving it a more detailed quality and the Blackbird emphasizes the lower-mid range, contributing to it's warmth. Since the Denons are closed-backed the bass is easier to drive and the Mustang can focus on the higher end. The Blackbird pushes the lower end, making the sound muddier.

 I personally believe the Mustang has better synergy with the Denon cans. The Blackbird doesn't suit them so much.* 

 So what cans does the Blackbird suit? Stay tuned...

*Bonus Round*

 WHAT...There's more!?!
 In the responses to part one of the comparison, someone mentioned that the sweet spot gain setting on the Blackbird is medium. I also wondered if the Mustang has the same characteristic. So I decided to conduct an abbreviated test and see if both amps could reasonably power my AKG K702 cans at medium gain. I then started to wonder about the results from part two. I noticed the Mustang tended to have better synergy with the Denon cans. But what about the Blackbird? With the closed-back Denon cans, the sound was muddier than the Mustang. I just happened to have a pair of Grado 325i cans with the GS1000 big donuts on them (much more comfortable to me). How would the Blackbird and Mustang sound with the Grados; open-backed and known for brightness? Another abbreviated test was in order!

 This time, I only used four music tracks from the Cowon O2, alternating back and forth between the amps:

 Dire Straits "Sultans of Swing" (m4a)
 Eagles "Hotel California" (m4a)
 Howard Shore/Annie Lennox "Into the West" (FLAC)
 The Moody Blues "The Day Begins" (FLAC)

 I would not be testing the video due to time constraints

 In setting a comfortable listening level, this time I found the Mustang and the Blackbird sounded the same with the Mustang volume at 1 o'clock and the Blackbird set at 1 o'clock. However, I did have to make some volume adjustments (as noted).

 Same caveats...you know the drill.

*Observations with the AKG K702 cans, amps at medium gain:*

 Dire Straits "Sultans of Swing":
 Mustang - Detailed, with prominent mids. No real bass presence.
 Blackbird - Warmer with some bass present. Good detail, with wider soundstage.

 Eagles "Hotel California":
 Mustang - Detailed. Some bass present, but with fatiguing mids and highs.
 Blackbird - Warm with slightly subdued mids and highs. Not fatiguing.

 Howard Shore/Annie Lennox "Into the West":
 Mustang - Good emphasis on mids and highs with only a slight bass presence. Had to adjust volume to 3 o'clock to reach adequate listening level.
 Blackbird - Warmth contributes to well rounded sound. Had to adjust volume to 2 o'clock to reach adequate listening level, but sound would muddy if turned up louder.

 The Moody Blues "The Day Begins":
 Mustang - Nice, wide soundstage. Light on bass and not really detailed. However, turning volume up past 2 o'clock brought out more detail.
 Blackbird - Kind of "eh" until I turned up the volume. Mids and highs improved, but not bass (and the volume was beyond my comfortable listening level). 

 Summary:

*Apples to apples - I think this requires further study. As I mentioned in part one, I don't usually keep my EQ flat when I play music. I'm not sure the K702s are suited for mid gain, but I need more time to tell for certain.*


 ...maybe other cans are, which leads me into...


*Observations with the Grado 325i cans, amps at medium gain:*

 NOTE - Mustang and the Blackbird sounded the same with the Mustang volume at 11 o'clock and the Blackbird set at 12 o'clock. 

 Dire Straits "Sultans of Swing":
 Mustang - Very detailed with good bass presence. Not punchy (that good open-backed sound)
 Blackbird - Warm with emphasis on the lower-mid range.

 Eagles "Hotel California":
 Mustang - Not very detailed, but good bass presence. Slight emphasis on upper mids.
 Blackbird - More detailed than Mustang. Well rounded sound.

 Howard Shore/Annie Lennox "Into the West":
 Mustang - Beautiful full range sound with no exaggeration.
 Blackbird - Warm. Bass isn't muddy. Slight emphasis on lower-mid range. Still, overall nice sound.

 The Moody Blues "The Day Begins":
 Mustang - Nice, wide soundstage. Detailed. Bass is present but not overly strong.
 Blackbird - Wide soundstage with a warm, full-bodied sound.

*Summary:

 Apples to apples - I think my Blackbird has found its niche. The Grados really sound good with this amp. The Mustang highlights the Grado's bright sound too much.*

*Final Thoughts:*

 Thanks for your patience in this. I want to thank everybody whose comment I received (and read), leading me to try out my first real comparison.
 I think both of these amps are just fine, but they cater to different configurations. I think the big job is to find the Source, Cans, Cables (if you are into that sort of thing), and Music that each amp can can use to show its qualities.
 I am sure the fun's not over. With further burn-in and experimentation, I think the quest for better sound is just beginning. Remember; these are my observations, your mileage may vary.

 Lastly, I do apologize for not having IEMs. Someone else will have to fill that gap.

 Good Luck to all. 

 Cheers,
 -HK sends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

-----it is very surprising to me that you found that the denon cans sound better on the mustang than the sr71a? is this because their was more bass and low end punch on the mustang? i figured that the sr71 a would havemore bass..

 --i also found it very interesting that you found that the mustang is better for watching movies as well, again is this because the mustang has more overal warmth, bass presence and punch?

 i have the predator and it has taken alot longer to sound good, but im finally happy with its sound, its dac cannot compete with toslink at all,,

 im very curious about the mustang however as i would love to hear how its bass compares to the predator when both are fully burned in?

 is there a significant difference?

 TallyHo!


----------



## froboy272

does anyone have a picture of a Mustang with an ipod nano? i'v seen the shadow compared to it and would appreciate a mustang comparison. Thanks.


----------



## RockinCannoisseur

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jc9394* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I did a short comparison last night between P-51 and SR-71A. I can't decide which one I like better. But I found 
 SR-71A - I love it with jazz, classical, and anything that is not recorded in a studio. while P-51 is better with rock, hiphop, and pop._

 



 IS IT THEN SAFE TO ASSUNE THAT THE MUSTANG IS WARMER OVERALLL AND HAS MORE BASS And low end punch?

 also ho do those compae to a fully burned in predator?

 -- ican just imagine how much of a headache that comparson must have been, and i assumme the mustang has more basss then ???

 hmm and i wonder why the sr71a sounds better with bad quality tunes/???

 thanks


----------



## RockinCannoisseur

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jc9394* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I use 320kbps and lossless on my iPhone, for most of the music I listen to Mustang do very well. For some reason on jazz and live recording, I enjoy SR-71A better and this is the reason I still do not want to sell the SR-71A and keep the Mustang only. Plus the SR-71A synergy very well with my ATH-AD2000, I guess I have to keep both of them. Now I feel sorry for my wallet as I still want to get a WA 6SE._

 

so does the sr71a sound bettrer with full size cans than the denon, ??


----------



## RockinCannoisseur

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jc9394* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm listen to the same song (Diana Krall's Fly me to the moon- live recording) again on P-51 with Weston 3, there is details but lack of air and wider soundstage when compare to 71A. I will try to compare it again using Weston 3. I was using HD600 last night._

 

so do the westone 3 still sound very sibilant and sharp highs with the mustang?

 which had more thick full rich and warm sound and punch the mustang or the sr71a?


----------



## wolfen68

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RockinCannoisseur* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_IS IT THEN SAFE TO ASSUNE THAT THE MUSTANG IS WARMER OVERALLL AND HAS MORE BASS And low end punch?

 also ho do those compae to a fully burned in predator?

 -- ican just imagine how much of a headache that comparson must have been, and i assumme the mustang has more basss then ???

 hmm and i wonder why the sr71a sounds better with bad quality tunes/???

 thanks_

 

You obviously have lots of SR71a vs. Mustang questions. As an fyi, you can edit your previous posts to include more questions if needed to save some space.

 I've owned the SR71a, and while I've never owned the Mustang, I've seen several headfier's compare the Mustang to the original SR71 as both being very similar. I own the original SR71.

 The SR71a is warmer/fuller than the SR71 with a more upfront sound. I prefer the SR71 (and thus maybe Mustang) presentation in comparison. However, due the pleasant warmness, a lot of bass, and seemingly less detail, the SR71a is (IMO) a better choice with poor recordings. 

 I really like the SR71a and SR71. However the SR71 seems to have slightly better detail, less but better defined bass, and an open sound that I am addicted to. Both of these offerings are well beyond the Predator (again IMO) which I have listened to for around ten hours.


----------



## jc9394

RockinCannoisseur, sorry I no longer have the SR71A and W3. I have move on to different portable amps. Here is the list of my preference with UM3x.

 1. iQube V2
 2. Pico AMP/DAC
 3. SR-71A
 4. Mustang
 5. Predator

 If you like bass and don't mind cold analytical sound and a slight hiss, the iQube is a great choice. That this the combo I use the most with my JH13 but I do use the Predator or Mustang when I travel or at office (sold my Pico to fund iQube).

 The iQube have the best bass extension I heard on all the portable amps. (not including the new 3 amps, shadow, Rx, and Pico slim (I preordered))


 Edit - I sold my SR-71A and keep the mustang. For me, changing battery is great if I can't recharge the amp but I lost the screw one time in the plane really pissed me off. A replacement screw cost around $25...


----------



## RockinCannoisseur

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pfillion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_






 @ Jamato : If you can carry only one portable amp for your Ed.9 to a desert island, which one would you choose between the SR-71A and the Mustang P-51 ?_

 

great question

 anyone?

 bump


----------



## RockinCannoisseur

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jc9394* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_RockinCannoisseur, sorry I no longer have the SR71A and W3. I have move on to different portable amps. Here is the list of my preference with UM3x.

 1. iQube V2
 2. Pico AMP/DAC
 3. SR-71A
 4. Mustang
 5. Predator

 If you like bass and don't mind cold analytical sound and a slight hiss, the iQube is a great choice. That this the combo I use the most with my JH13 but I do use the Predator or Mustang when I travel or at office (sold my Pico to fund iQube).

 The iQube have the best bass extension I heard on all the portable amps. (not including the new 3 amps, shadow, Rx, and Pico slim (I preordered))


 Edit - I sold my SR-71A and keep the mustang. For me, changing battery is great if I can't recharge the amp but I lost the screw one time in the plane really pissed me off. A replacement screw cost around $25..._

 

nice thanks,, i appreciate you putting them in order like that, 

 i wonder why you sold your pico and kept your predator if you like it so much more, ive read some pretty conflicting views on the pico,, some saying its way better than predator overal,, and others saying just the pico dac i sbetter and the pico amp isnt as powerful, i wonder how much of a difference the the mini usb dacs makes, 
 i really want to get a better sounding portable dac(i have predator), but if i do i worry i will again be dissapointed with a quick compare to toslink, and if a nicer usb chord would even make big difference

 i didnt know the mustang had changeable batteries,, i agree that is better, especially if u have wireless phones.

 also i am assuming if you were to strickly test the dac's on the iqube, pico , and predator,, it would be same order, no?

 oh yea and one thing i really wanted to know was how how size wise does the iqube compare to the predator? or pico?

 i was gonna try the d4 or d10 against the predator for my portable dac


 have any pics of your portables side by side( qube / predator/ pico)

 thanks again this is very helpful


----------



## RockinCannoisseur

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wolfen68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You obviously have lots of SR71a vs. Mustang questions. As an fyi, you can edit your previous posts to include more questions if needed to save some space.

 I've owned the SR71a, and while I've never owned the Mustang, I've seen several headfier's compare the Mustang to the original SR71 as both being very similar. I own the original SR71.

 The SR71a is warmer/fuller than the SR71 with a more upfront sound. I prefer the SR71 (and thus maybe Mustang) presentation in comparison. However, due the pleasant warmness, a lot of bass, and seemingly less detail, the SR71a is (IMO) a better choice with poor recordings. 

 I really like the SR71a and SR71. However the SR71 seems to have slightly better detail, less but better defined bass, and an open sound that I am addicted to. Both of these offerings are well beyond the Predator (again IMO) which I have listened to for around ten hours._

 


 thanks ive oftened wondered the difference between the model,, i hate it when they come up with like a grado-i or a rsa- a

 i like the size of the predator,,, and imo i think that the smaller mustang would border on the annoying and the shadow would probably give me more carpal tunnel, but if the mustang or sr71 is a huge sight better than the predator i may have to compare the two,


----------

